# SAC Problem



## andyzee (Dec 19, 2006)

Tomorrow will be a troublesome day on Steep and Cheap. It could cost some of us a whole lot of money. Tomorrow Steep and Cheap will be putting up a 100 items for sale, that comes out to something like a new item every 14 minutes! http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71036 Get your credit cards ready!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, AZ has a problem with SC.  I think we need to get him help....  :wink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2006)

My plush Patagonia sweatshirt just arrived 2 minutes ago.  I'm will try to avoid the SAC tomorrow but no guarantees.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes, AZ has a problem with SC.  I think we need to get him help....  :wink:



When I first saw the title of the thread I thought he had bigger problems than just buying too much ski stuff.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 19, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes, AZ has a problem with SC. I think we need to get him help.... :wink:


 
The first step in fixing a problem is admitting you have one 



JimG. said:


> When I first saw the title of the thread I thought he had bigger problems than just buying too much ski stuff.


 

Hehe, after I posted it, I thought the same thing.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2006)

That could be dangerous! 

You have you CC ready Andy??


----------



## kbroderick (Dec 19, 2006)

I think it may be a good thing that my Amex statement cycle just closed and I already saw the number from last month (which ain't pretty)...I need to slow down with the damn SAC stuff.  Discovering the performance benefits of wool-based first-layer stuff versus cheap poly-based stuff and discovering SAC around the same time may have been really, really bad for my budget...but it's done wonders for my stock of high-quality ski clothing.  Now I just need to figure out whether or not I can get away with deducting any of it.

(That, and I've got work to do tomorrow...with 100 deals in 24 hours, that's averaging less than 15 minutes a deal.)


----------



## andyzee (Dec 19, 2006)

bvibert said:


> That could be dangerous!
> 
> You have you CC ready Andy??



Oh yeah.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Cool, the *SAC Tracker* seems to be keeping up with the increased load pretty well so far! :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Cool, the *SAC Tracker* seems to be keeping up with the increased load pretty well so far! :beer:


 
<Pat on the back> Good job B!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

18 down 82 to go


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> 18 down 82 to go



What have you bought so far?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> What have you bought so far?


 

Nothing today.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Cool, the *SAC Tracker* seems to be keeping up with the increased load pretty well so far! :beer:



Looks like I spoke too soon!   I'm working on fixing it...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

:-D  Just got the error.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> :-D  Just got the error.



Whatcha smiling about?? :angry:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Whatcha smiling about?? :angry:


 
I'm smiling cause I just got the error and came on to inform you, but you bet me to it. Damn, awfully touchy today!:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I'm smiling cause I just got the error and came on to inform you, but you bet me to it. Damn, awfully touchy today!:smash:



I get a little irritated when my host shuts me down with no warnings... :angry:

Sorry...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for coming in to report it, and all your other help with the Tracker...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I get a little irritated when my host shuts me down with no warnings... :angry:
> 
> Sorry...


 
How come, too busy?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> How come, too busy?



Yeah, too much server load...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, too much server load...


 
I see sacattack is having problems as well.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2006)

Guess I'm not the only one...

Everyone that loaded mine down probably headed over there and over-taxed his already loaded down servers...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Guess I'm not the only one...
> 
> Everyone that loaded mine down probably headed over there and over-taxed his already loaded down servers...


 

My wife just reminded me, he's actually been having slow performance for the last couple of days.


----------

